# guppy ?



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

i have a female guppy that is pregnant and she is being lazy... like hovering on the bottom and above plants and she is breathing really hard... i have a couple other guppies and they are acting just fine... could it be that she is getting realy to give birth... or is something wrong with her?... thanks for any help on what i should do!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Honestly it could be either. Just have to keep an eye on her.


----------

